# Beethoven Op. 28



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I just have a brief question about this:






I haven't listened to this particular piano sonata often, yet, when I heard this movement a few minutes ago, I felt very familiar with it - too familiar based on my listening to this sonata. Does anyone know if this has been used as a theme in another composer's music?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I just have a brief question about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be, but the 'familiarity' needn't be based on that. The sonata expresses [in the way pure piano music can] a sentiment of the time - a sentimental sentiment, to get cloying about it. A couple generations later, Gottschalk was all over it.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

It's quite a Schubertian theme, so maybe it's reminding you of something by Schubert?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

No, no, it's definitely not a familiarity in the sense of reminding me of something similar - it's definitely this particular opening theme in this exact form that I seem to know without ever having listened to this sonata. Perhaps one day I was just ignoring my music playlist and took it in subconsciously while doing something else... How annoying.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Polednice, Sorry but this doesn't ring any bells for me either. Nonetheless, it's quite a beautiful theme!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

OH, I know what it was, I know what it was!!!    Give me a second and I'll find it...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

AT LAST! It took me a while, but here it is:






All of a sudden, I just had an image of a YouTube video and then realised that it was the subject of a Beethoven masterclass. At the time, I was listening to the movement out of context, and didn't know which sonata it was, so it was just a surprise this evening to hear it on an actual Beethoven CD. I was running round Kovacevich and Barenboim masterclasses on YouTube in a desperate search for the sake of my sanity!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well!* You have managed to generate a sympathetic resonance of embarrassment in your Forum Friends. I assume you have the decency to be ashamed.

[The above is an adaption of a parody that neither you nor anyone else need recognize.]


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This happens more and more frequently to me. It's not really age, but maybe just listening to a lot more music and then forgetting. In a way these musical deja vu moments are quite nice. Sometimes you do make connections to other pieces and you have to wonder if the quote is intentional.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Polednice said:


> AT LAST! It took me a while, but here it is:


I would say it's a masterclass by Emmanuel Ax...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

jaimsilva said:


> I would say it's a masterclass by Emmanuel Ax...


I would too.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Weston said:


> This happens more and more frequently to me. It's not really age, but maybe just listening to a lot more music and then forgetting. In a way these musical deja vu moments are quite nice. Sometimes you do make connections to other pieces and you have to wonder if the quote is intentional.


No, it's probably age.


----------

